# Kiz kidded - more spots!



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Another terrible kidding, makes for 6 babies I have pulled this week.. I absolutely hate triplets! Took a while, but we have three healthy girls. 
This little girl was born first and got cold waiting over 2 hours for her sisters
























the third little girl, I love her dark color. She looks like she is smiling.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Ooops I meant to put this in birth announcements.... its been a long night


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww they are gorgeous..babies everywhere at your place..i'm comin to visit lol..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Adorable spotted babies!! And that hoodie is the EXACT same hoodie as mine. I call it "the fluffy", and it's about in the same condition


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well worth the effort too.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats Maggie ! Glad momma and babies are OK !
Gosh they are gorgeous !!!!
Can I come over and snuggle them ? lol


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful baby girls!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

So cute! What breed are they?


----------



## BoerMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

Holy wowsers are those ever cute!!!! I'm guessing Nubian or Nubian cross boer? They brought a smile to my face they are so adorable! You have spots like crazy there!!! Those are my favourite. Every now and again I get some spots like that and I pray they are does. Lol.


----------



## boerlover95 (Jan 24, 2013)

hey everyone im new to this site.. but shew i wish i had some spots in my boers like that all i can find around here in NC and in my price range are paints reds and traditionals and if they have spots they cost like $1000 man and i thought 250 was alot for my reg red boer buck but those kids are beautiful i just hope i get a little color this spring when my does kid but i hope all goes well good luck and keep up them spots


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

They are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone  Sure Trickyroo come snuggle all you want. Seren they are fullblood boer goats, they will all be reg 100% ABGA. 
Daddy:








Mom:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Awwww...I want to snuggle them too.

Road trip to Maggie's for baby goat snuggles! :dance:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

They are adorable!! I have a question, learning, not meant to doubt anyone. I thought white spots were spotted, and moon spots were a shade of color like beige?? or is that just for ND's??


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay :hi5: Let's go :horse::horse:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just adorable!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Clearwtrbeach the boers are usually referred to as either spotted or dappled.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Maggie said:


> Clearwtrbeach the boers are usually referred to as either spotted or dappled.


ok silly question.:hammer: So I get the spotted, I know what dappled is on a dog. Would dappled on a boer be similar to what is also called moon spots (ie- lighter color but not white??)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How cute!  Congrats!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww! They are adorable Maggie! Three doelings! You are so lucky!

I love the last spotted the doe the most! She is very pretty!

Clearwtrbeach: I might be able to help with your question. I believe you would call a goat dappled if it has lots of bigger spots that are mixed together and don't really have too much shape to them. Don't know if that makes sense??  A spotted goat would be a goat that is mostly one color (I.E. brown or black) with smaller rounder spots spread out more. 

Here are some pics for reference:

The first goat would be considered dappled, the second would be considered spotted. Hope that helps?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG absolutely gorgeous!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you


----------

